# Sold my car, wonder how long I can bike commute



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

My situation is quite unique. Just sold my Volvo S60 and now we are a one car family, however one of my responsibilities is to oversee a car donation center. So I almost always have something to drive at work. Avid cyclist riding about 3-4k per year and it has been my prefered mode of transportation for 5 years so my car did not get much use. 

On paper it should save some money because my commute is 15-17 each way. But I seem to spend more on the bike as mileage increases. It is more fun to buy bike stuff though. 

Here is my questions. Have any of you dropped to one car and stayed there? Do you find it saves any money? What keeps you commuting when you don't feel like it? 

I have the money to buy another car so it this does not work I will just go shopping. But I want to see how long I can go with only one car. Call me stuborn or frugal!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

For me, it's keeping a commitment to myself. Commuting and shopping by bike is a commitment to myself. It keeps me sane, and sanity is a good thing, IMHO.



I don't have to deal with the temptation of a dino-burner in the driveway, so it's somewhat easier, but I am on a bus line (as is my job) and there are days when a warm, dry bus seems appealing--until I remember hacking, sneezing, sniffling people on it.

Mainly for me, it's like the comic above. Cycling is good for me on several levels and being good to myself is all it takes.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

I can relate with that cartoon! As a pastor I have some tough days dealing with hard situations and the bike is a huge stress relief. My overall stress level is much lower and creativity is higher when I get saddle time. Both those advantages are priceless.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I was able to do it for almost three years but that was in Hawaii. Other than the occassional tropical storm or hurricane near miss, the weather was good for riding everyday. I still rode in the bad weather, I just didn't enjoy it as much plus it eventually cost me in parts. We still kept a car since we needed for school trips, doctor visits, and grocery shopping. My commute was 13 miles each way and even though I would make an effort to go easy on some days, sometimes life would gang up against me and I would have to ride a time trial to get to work on time because something made me late. I was usually pretty burnt out by friday afternoon but it was a good burnt out. 

My route was pretty rough with lots of glass and industrial debris so I went through tires pretty often. A back tire went around three months (1800 miles) and front tire went six months. When I would buy tires, I would buy three. I replaced the chain when I replaced the rear tire. I used armadillo tires and cheap SRAM chains.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:


> As a pastor I have some tough days dealing with hard situations and the bike is a huge stress relief. My overall stress level is much lower and creativity is higher when I get saddle time. Both those advantages are priceless.


Remember that and factor it into the equation when looking at replacing the car.

I happen to know a thing or two about your line of work. For the past 11 years, my quarter-time job has been maintaining this web site. (Yes, that's me at the bottom of the Staff page.)

One of our pastors is an occasional ride partner. He says that short of getting yourself an Associate Pastor for Very Draining People, cycling is about the best stress relief there is. 

You'll also understand what I mean when I say it's helpful sometimes to reframe cycling under the heading of Good Stewardship. When cycling for your own purpose isn't quite doing it, there's the higher purpose to fall back on.

I'm guessing that between the stress relief aspects and the stewardship aspects, you'll go far.

PS: You could always name your car "Temptation" and your bike "Salvation".


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

The reasons I bike commute tend toward the macro in terms of the environment, livable communities, etc. That said, what keeps me riding day to day is that riding makes me happy, it feels good, it's a stress reliever, etc. One a crappy morning what gets me out the door is knowing that I'll feel better if I ride and it's the truth. 

My partner and I now share a car, but it doesn't get used terribly often and virtually never for work commuting. We lived for 7 years without a car so I think that got us over the barrier of "you still going to ride when it's 35 and raining? Yes, you still need to go to work or get groceries." It's a good challenge, embrace the challenge and embrace all the good things from riding - the joy, play and happiness. Good luck!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

You can resist the urge to drive. It just takes adapting to each problem you encounter. 

I look at it as a recovering junkie addicted to the convenience of a car. You just have to take one day at a time and eventually you'll accept certain limitations. 

And I spend money on bike parts as well, but overtime there's no comparison in the cost to a $20K automobile, gas and insurance and on top of that you're making yourself healthy and strong so you can be more productive. It's a double win when you ditch the car.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I sold my truck over two years ago and never looked back. Between the state inspection sticker, annual registration, gasoline, insurance, and maintenance, I figure I'm saving a couple of thousand dollars every year - certainly enough to justify a few bike accessories or upgrades. Plus, I haven't taken a sick day since last March.

I'm always motivated to ride, except on cold, rainy mornings. But I find that if I do it anyway, I enjoy the sense of smug superiority it brings.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you can get rid of a car (or truck), commuting can save you BIG money -- from not having to pay for insurance, maintenance and repair costs, as well as gas. Unfortunately, I can't really get rid of my car (truck) because I generally have to drive at least once a week and sometimes need my truck for work or errands around the house. I still save money by bike commuting 3-4 days/week (particularly with gas prices near $4/gal), but savings are nothing compared to going carless.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> If you can get rid of a car (or truck), commuting can save you BIG money -- .


I keep track of my commuting miles/expenses etc. Last year, based on the government mileage rate I saved $660 by commuting (10 mile round trip) or $220 based on a rough average of gas prices in 2010 and the mileage my vehicle gets. Beyond that I don't really save much - vehicle is paid off, permanently registered, and is old enough that I only carry liability insurance. 

I typically put about $200/yr into my commuter's drivetrain and other repairs.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*been doing it*

13 years now
only when I broke my hip and suffered sciatica did I stop. Presently back to 3-4 days a week (rebuilding after hip break)
did 3-4 years where I was 5 days a week, every week year round (easy I live in Sunny SoCal) and only used a car if I had to drive somewhere (work related meetings) which was maybe 3-5 days a year


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Gas: $500
Inspection sticker: $30
State registration: $60
Insurance: $500
2 oil changes: $60

That's $1150 a year, if the car is paid for and never needs repairs.

If you're making a car payment of $250 a month, add $3000. 

Extrapolate all this across five years, and you'll have spent 20 grand. Car ownership sucks.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Gunnar75 said:


> ... Here is my questions. Have any of you dropped to one car and stayed there? Do you find it saves any money? What keeps you commuting when you don't feel like it? ...


Yes, when we moved from Camarillo California to Boulder Colorado we sold one of our two cars. We had that one car (& two kids) for 10 yrs. I bought myself a bike & started bike commuting year-round. 

Yes, it definitely saves money, not just in car expenses but also in reducing your medical costs since you stay healthier. A few years ago I decided to put aside all of the gasoline money I saved by bike commuting. I had accumulated $1,000 in 7 months of riding, & that was just the gasoline! I put it towards a custom-built commuter bike.

I fought it a little at first. I'd take the car some days, but it became a hassle juggling one car between the two of us. Since my wife needed it for her & the kids, it gradually became a mental commitment for me. Then, it eventually became a matter of principle. Now, it's a matter of pride.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

We have been a one-car family for almost six years. There are a few caveats worth mentioning. I commute all year by bike-- use studded tires in the winter. I really don't care about the financial reasons-- although it helps me justify owning five bikes and a ton of cycling clothing. For me, it is the only biking I can manage much of the time-- having two young kids.

We were very much confronted with this issue a few months ago when we considered moving. I have day care drop off. I normally bike the kids to the daycare--- down the hill. We contemplated moving to where I would have to bike them up the hill (in a trailer). As it is, I deadhead up hill, so it isn't such an issue. In the summer I drop off the trailer and switch bikes after delivering the kids.

I can bus as a backup, but that actually takes more time, since the bus to work runs every half hour, and I need a good time cushion to ensure catching it. 

I don't mind any of the weather--- in fact it is the only reason I would be biking in some of the crazy stuff we have around here (to get to work). What sucks about having one car is those few days when I am feeling a bit ill.

The other caveats-- I have had a few crazy mechanicals that I was ill-prepared for: a broken seatpost, two broken chains, a broken derailer hanger. I try to be prepared... but I cannot anticipate everything.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

My cycling commute to work isn’t that much…only 5miles each way. I incorporate a train, otherwise the ride would be too far to be practical, because my total commute would be around 70 miles a day. However, if I factor my old car payment, insurance, gas, tolls. The overall saving is substantial. Monthly train ticket is $125 as compared to $550 for the use of the car. Other then work…I do ride most everywhere else.


The only problem I foresee is going on a date.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I sold my car 3 years ago and we are a one-car family. I ride to work every day even in the snow. It becomes second nature and you really don't think about it all that much. It is great at every level, healthy, stress-relief, and financial. When you add up gasoline, parking, insurance, property tax, depreciation etc the savings are enormous. Easy to justify buying any bike gear that you might need. 

GO FOR IT!!


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Car free since Sept 2010. 
I was rear ended by an suv and tossed under a landrover, walked away fine.
Took the experience as a sign. Walking or biking everywhere these days : )

109/mo insurance
75/mo off street parking
120/mo 30gal diesel/mo
250/mo probably had 15k into the car (reg/fees, gen maint, performance ups) over 5 years

$554!?/mo

The only additional expense I have encountered is possibly extra time (but if im only my bike I am happy..) and having pet food delivered. $5 del fee + $5 tip. I want to figure a way
to ride the mile with a #30 sack of food and 2 cases of cans.. $10 for that convenience is not bad in my eyes.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*cargo options*



kannas said:


> The only additional expense I have encountered is possibly extra time (but if im only my bike I am happy..) and having pet food delivered. $5 del fee + $5 tip. I want to figure a way
> to ride the mile with a #30 sack of food and 2 cases of cans.. $10 for that convenience is not bad in my eyes.


A BOB trailer will carry a #30-50 sack nicely. I bet you could fit the cans in there too. If you wanted something with more capacity Bikes at Work and now Surly make some pretty hardcore 2 wheel trailers. 

Alternatively, you could get something like a Surly Big Dummy longtail cargo bike. If you really wanted to go all out for cargo a Bullitt. With the amount you're saving on the car you'd be to an awesome cargo rig in no time!


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Scott B said:


> A BOB trailer will carry a #30-50 sack nicely. I bet you could fit the cans in there too. If you wanted something with more capacity Bikes at Work and now Surly make some pretty hardcore 2 wheel trailers.
> 
> Alternatively, you could get something like a Surly Big Dummy longtail cargo bike. If you really wanted to go all out for cargo a Bullitt. With the amount you're saving on the car you'd be to an awesome cargo rig in no time!



I was thinking about a trailer (surly looks sweet)
.. but have my eye on the portland design payload rack. 
and rated to #77. I'd like to stick to a minimal-utilitarian concept.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Gunnar75 said:


> Here is my questions. Have any of you dropped to one car and stayed there? Do you find it saves any money? What keeps you commuting when you don't feel like it?


If you don't have a car, you don't have a choice.

I have a 2007 car with 26,000 miles on it, and those miles are few and far between the last couple years. I just bought out the car from my lease and have regretted it ever since. Thing is, we have a 1.5-year-old and hope to have another kid, so I kept the car thinking we'd need to have two (even though the current kid loves the bike seat).

But I digress. Since you usually have access to a car you're in a great situation to try this out.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Having access to good public transportation is a real plus. If I could reasonably ride the bus or train on days when the weather is bad, etc., I would consider getting rid of one of our vehicles. However, the way things stand right now, it would take me at least 1-1/2 hours each way to commute by bus.

My other problem is that my wife and I like to paddle on weekends, and my truck is awfully convenient for hauling the kayaks. Our other car is a Honda Accord, and I don't want to put a roof-top rack on it. We will probably get a small wagon or SUV for our next vehicle, which could be used to hauling kayaks, so perhaps I will revisit the issue at that time.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Commuting is a wash for me, the 1991 CRX gets 37 mpg on my 12 mile commute each way. The extra food I eat due to biking is a wash with gas savings.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

medimond said:


> Commuting is a wash for me, the 1991 CRX gets 37 mpg on my 12 mile commute each way. The extra food I eat due to biking is a wash with gas savings.


Commuting is a wash for me, the [paid off] 200x Volvo Sx0 gets 25 on the 22 mile commute each way. The extra food I eat due to biking is a wash with gas savings.

But a blown tire costs me a lot less than an oil change. 

I would save a lot more if I lived in a warmer clime and could ditch the car maintenence or the insurance, but 22 miles w/ 40 mph sleeting wind isn't going to happen...\

I just started tracking my savings per ride and it boils down like this 25mpg / 22 miles x 3.85 = 4.37 (point 5). A crappy load of fast food breakfast is between 4.00 and 5.00. Net gain = none. When I get to work in time to make my own instant oatmeal (2 packets @ $0.45 = $0.90) I save a little. I don't actually worry about the savings except when I'm trying to justify a $200 rack and bag combo from Arkel (getting a ti road bike with a carbon seatpost to supplement my only bike, an RX1), and for that purpose I skip the breakfast calculation. Justify, rationalize and equivicate in the most self centered way possible. 

By the way, the cost of the bike doesn't come into the equation. 

I don't count rides which cost me money (which I could have prevented) like yesterday when I totally nailed the hell out of a piece of scrap metal which tore the tire casing to shreds. If only I'd been paying more attention to the road in front of me and not putting my waterbottle back into the cage.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Commuting is a wash for me, the [paid off] 200x Volvo Sx0 gets 25 on the 22 mile commute each way. The extra food I eat due to biking is a wash with gas savings.
> 
> But a blown tire costs me a lot less than an oil change.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... interesting the way we each look at things differently.

When I had last a big commute:
My 1990 Saab gets 29 mpg on the 96 mi (total) commute (as long as I keep it no higher than 65 mph on the freeway section). If I drive every day, I fill my tank every 5th day. If I drive 34 mi (total) to a park-n-ride, then bike the remaining 42 mi (total), I can go for 15 days between fillups. (total bike commute route is 20 mi shorter than total drive route, but to drive the bike route takes 10 min longer since there's no freeway segment).

From just gasoline fillups alone (5 day fillups vs 15 day fillups), I put $100 in fuel savings into the bank every month. I'm eating a little more food, but part of riding is getting into shape & losing weight, so I'm not eating much more in order to drop the extra 15-20 lbs I've got. It also tends to be healthier food choices when I'm riding, so I view it as preventative health care costs (delayed Dr expenses?) rather than an additional commuting expense. I make my own breakfast & sack lunch every day, but actually "treat" myself to BBQ once a week when I ride (my motivation!).

Then there's the reduction in car expenses. At $0.51/mi, keeping 5,000 mi off my car (over 7 mos of bike commuting per year) saves me $2,550 in expenses. Subtract out the actual gasoline cash savings I put into the bank each month & car expense savings are lowered to roughly $1,850/yr.

Of course, there're things like "feeling better, less stress, fewer Dr's visits, less illness/aches/pains, better overall health, less pollution creation, less consumption, etc, etc, etc...."

I ended up storing my gasoline cash savings until it reached $1,000, then sold an old scooter I wasn't riding any longer & bought a custom randonneur frame (by Mark Nobilette) to bike commute on.

:thumbsup:


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> If you can get rid of a car (or truck), commuting can save you BIG money -- from not having to pay for insurance, maintenance and repair costs, as well as gas. Unfortunately, I can't really get rid of my car (truck) because I generally have to drive at least once a week and sometimes need my truck for work or errands around the house. I still save money by bike commuting 3-4 days/week (particularly with gas prices near $4/gal), but savings are nothing compared to going carless.


yep, illustrates the concept of fixed and variable costs. most car costs are fixed for me, since I drive very little (living in DC, walk, Metro and cycle most places).


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

kannas said:


> I want to figure a way to ride the mile with a #30 sack of food and 2 cases of cans.


How big is the dog?










EDIT: Sorry about the huge image. It's much smaller on their web site.


----------

